# ISO: young female



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey everyone! I am trying to help a family I know find their perfect german shepherd! They are looking for a LC female approximately 1 year of age. The dog needs to have a stable temperament, be good with other dogs and children, and be without major medical issues. No preference to lines. They are looking for a family pet, so no super drivey/intense dogs.

They are on the coast of NC so location preference would be NC, VA, SC...possibly farther away if the dog can be transported...but they really would like to be able to meet the dog first. 

I have scoured the breed specific rescues in NC as well as petfinder...nothing yet. 

Please let me know if you have a lead! Thanks!!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Not long coats, but a couple worth looking at:

Austerlitz German Shepherd Dogs: Available Young, Retired and Rescued Dogs


----------

